# 300mm f2.8 IS and Digital Lens Optimiser



## GuyF (May 26, 2012)

I contacted Canon to ask if a lens profile for the 300mm 2.8 IS mk1 would be made available since they have one for the mk2. No reply. Hey ho. Anyone know if Canon are going to add to the profile database?

Thanks,

GuyF.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 26, 2012)

DLO is to correct images for distortion and CA produced by the lens. The 300mm f/2.8 really does not need distortion correction, its close to perfect already. Any CA can already be corrected in almost all editing software.


----------



## GuyF (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I kinda thought but the new mk2 version has a profile so I assumed an "inferior" lens would have one too. Am I the only one to be surprised the mk2 "needs" a profile? Strange.

Thanks anyway!

Guy.


----------



## Kernuak (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind betting that you wouldn't see the difference when the DLO pre-set is applied to the MkII version. It's probably more a case of its a new lens so we ought to do one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Yeah, that's what I kinda thought but the new mk2 version has a profile so I assumed an "inferior" lens would have one too. Am I the only one to be surprised the mk2 "needs" a profile? Strange.
> 
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> Guy.


I suspect that Canon is not going to release for out of production lenses, some like the 24-70 mk 1 are there, but the lens sold in huge quantities. They are still missing the 85mm f/1.8, a big seller.


----------

